# guide to hunting air rifles



## work hard hunt harder

this is a guide to help new air gunnner pick an air gun

100-200$
benjiman rs2 
benjiman rs3
benjiman 392
crossman quest 800x
hammerli storm
webley jaguar

200-300$
walther falcon hunter edition
rws 34/panther
crossman tac 1 
benjiman sheridan super streak
benjiman discovery

300-500$
career lll 300
diana rws 350
rws 48
rws 52
sumatra 2500

600$ +
the market is pretty well open after 750$ you are geting in to the very hig powered very very accuret pcp air rifle and big bores capable of taking buffalo and other very large game

all of the guns on this list are known for being some of the most accuret in there price range also all in the list are .22 some are avalible in .177 and some in .25 but all are avalabe in .22 wich is what i would recomend for any thing bigger than a crow or small squrill soget an air gun be safe and have fun


----------



## darkgael

Let me add a couple to the $500 category, especially since this is about hunting rifles.
Two Korean manufacturers, Sam Yang and Shin Shung, offer "big bore" air rifles (9mm and .45 cal) at the $500 mark. They are accurate and VERY powerful.
Pete


----------



## BUTCHER45

The SamYang 909 is an awesome airgun, with potential to be tuned for additional power (as mine was). A great gun to get into bigbore airgun hunting with.


----------



## darkgael

Butch: Nice shooting! Tell me more about the tuning for extra power. I have the same gun and was wondering where you got that extra velocity from.
If you have a moment, I'd also like to know more about how you are using the Bore Butter. I use no lube on my bullets. 
What diameter is shooting best for you? My gun likes the Hornady .457 RB and .452 cast bullets swaged up to .458. I have a .45 bullet mould from Big Lube that drops them at .455 and they work well also. But no lubing with any.....though I have not shot any dime-sized groups either.
Pete


----------



## BUTCHER45

darkgael said:


> Butch: Nice shooting! Tell me more about the tuning for extra power. I have the same gun and was wondering where you got that extra velocity from.
> If you have a moment, I'd also like to know more about how you are using the Bore Butter. I use no lube on my bullets.
> What diameter is shooting best for you? My gun likes the Hornady .457 RB and .452 cast bullets swaged up to .458. I have a .45 bullet mould from Big Lube that drops them at .455 and they work well also. But no lubing with any.....though I have not shot any dime-sized groups either.
> Pete


 Which BigLube design do you have? I LOVE the EPP/UG design sized to .454! I used them for small game, and also killed my corsican ram using the PRS250 design Oct. of last year.

I got my 909,already power-tuned, from BGMF Airguns. He also sells foster-fill fittings to replace the stock fill probe fitting, which gets rid of those leaky o-rings. I'm not sure if he is offering tunes at this time or not. Is your 909 a single, or 2tube version? I have a friend that offers tunes on the single tube version (which has a bigger valve) that is getting 300+fpe out of the tune. And that is using ROUNDBALL!

I don't use the bore butter any more, as soft lead seems to have enough lubrication properties all by itself. When I used it, I just rolled the slugs around in a plastic bag with some bore butter in it. I will probably do some more testing with bore butter to see if it makes a difference in accuracy. I think .454-.456 conicals are ideal for my barrel, and will narrow it down when I slug the bore, and definitely prefer the .457 RB over the .454 as the .457 provided a much better seal.

909 barrels tend to differ from one another, being anywhere from .453-.457.


----------



## darkgael

Butch: I have a mould for the J/P 200 gr. .45 slug. You are right about the barrels varying in size. I bump them to .458 and swage in a cup base; bullets at .452-.454 slide down the barrel. At .458, they shoot nicely, as do the Hornady RBs at .457. 
I'll check out BGMF as to tuning and the Foster conversion. 
I asked about the Bore Butter because I saw the tube in one of your pictures. It seems to be unneeded. 
Pete


----------



## BUTCHER45

darkgael said:


> Butch: I have a mould for the J/P 200 gr. .45 slug. You are right about the barrels varying in size. I bump them to .458 and swage in a cup base; bullets at .452-.454 slide down the barrel. At .458, they shoot nicely, as do the Hornady RBs at .457.
> I'll check out BGMF as to tuning and the Foster conversion.
> I asked about the Bore Butter because I saw the tube in one of your pictures. It seems to be unneeded.
> Pete


 Yea, I haven't used the bore butter since that first batch of slugs.

I think that J/P 200 design should work great on deer, and that the extra weight of the PRS250 grainer probably isn't necessary for a good heart/lung shot. The guy that tuned my gun, said he has never failed to get a complete pass-thru using 205 grainers. I think the actual weight of those J/P200's is closer to 215 when cast in soft lead?

What kind of accuracy are you getting with the J/P 200 at 50 yards? I am hypothesizing that the 909S (single tube) barrels are typically of a larger diameter than the 2tube 909.

Oh, and is your 909 a single, or double air tune version? Another friend of mine modds the single tube to 300+fpe, and that's using RB!


----------



## darkgael

Mine is the double tube version. Same model as in your pics. 
I have not sat down and done any serious accuracy testing. Partly laziness, partly that the local range has been under reconstruction for the last couple of months. I've been plinking only with the thing, shooting offhand. Your offhand targets are better than my results.
Pete


----------



## BUTCHER45

darkgael said:


> Mine is the double tube version. Same model as in your pics.
> I have not sat down and done any serious accuracy testing. Partly laziness, partly that the local range has been under reconstruction for the last couple of months. I've been plinking only with the thing, shooting offhand. Your offhand targets are better than my results.
> Pete


 None of those groups I posted were shot offhand. The last two were shot off steady stix, and the rest off a tree stump in the woods.

I haven't sone much off-hand shooting, but I did take a jack-rabbits head off offhand at about 40 yards.


----------



## darkgael

Good shooting in any case. 
The groups are impressive.
Pete


----------

